# Demon Wash Snow Foam Shampoo - short review



## srod

Hi,

following this thread : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294225

I decided to pick up 2 litres of Demon Wash Snowfoam Shampoo (from Halfords) with the intention of using it as a snowfoam prewash (as opposed to a shampoo).










The first thing to say is that this product can be used as any shampoo via a bucket etc. It is supposed to foam 'hugely' when used thus, but I am not interested in this application here. The label does state that it can be used very effectively via a 'Demon Wash' snowfoam lance, which is interesting as I have never seen one of these! I will of course be using my trusty lance from CYC. 

The test vehicle is my trusty valeting van, as it is the only vehicle I have access to right now. Because of this I cannot take too many photos because forum rules prevent me from displaying my company signage etc. Also, I cleaned the van yesterday, doh, although there is no LSP as such on the van at this point. Having said that, I've driven 50 miles or so today and there was a light film of dirt which you can see in the following photo :










This film was present right around the van.

I used the 1 inch rule of thumb and whist pouring the product into my lance's container I did notice the very pleasant smell - like marzipan! I was tempted to take a swig, but thought better of it in the end! For those then that like a pleasant aroma from their detergents, it's a thumbs up!  Topped up the container with warm water.

I have to say right now that it foamed really well. Quite thick. I usually only use AG Pressure Wash through my lance (not as a pre-wash, but the main wash) and the foam generated by Demon Wash is quite a bit thicker for the same concentration. I reckon you could easily make it even thicker with a slight alteration to the concentration.

Anyhow, a couple of images to show the foam after about 1 min of dwell :


















Note that I did not foam the windscreen very much.

There was easily enough foam to cover the entire van.

After a couple of minutes I noticed that the foam pooling under the van had a sheen of dirt on top of it! I will say that I do struggle (even with a strong TFR) to shift the dirt from the bottom of my van during the pre-wash and so was very surprised to see this foam not only loosening the muck, but actually dragging some of it off as well! I couldn't believe it actually! I will concede that the muck would not have had a chance to bake itself to the van and so would have contained a lot of moisture, but the same was true yesterday when I cleaned the van and the strong TFR I then used, failed to shift the muck even after the rinse down!

Unfortunately, my phone failed to take a decent photograph of this. Take my word for it however. 

After about 5 minutes the foam was more or less spent. That could be due to the cold conditions though. At this point I rinsed the van down and I was left with a really clean van and was very pleasantly surprised.

*Summary/verdict.*

I intend using this product intensely during the next week or so as I have some heavily soiled cars (by all accounts) booked in. I will consequently be able to make a better judgement probably in another week's time.

However, my initial thoughts are that this is a good product. True, I have not used any other snow-foams by way of a pre-wash, but I am able to compare the results of using Demon Wash in this way against my tried and tested TFR pre-washes, and the indications are good on that score. My hope, at this point, is that I would use this product via a foam lance as a pre-wash for lightly soiled cars. For heavily soiled cars I would first use a TFR etc. and then follow this with Demon Wash via the foam lance.

In short, it is a thumbs-up from me, though I will report back as I use the product more. I will certainly be buying more of this stuff. :thumb:​


*Update 1. 2nd Feb 2013.*

Can now report the results of using Demon Wash Snow Foam Shampoo as a pre-wash on a heavily soiled vehicle.

No photos I'm afraid.

Again, used through the foam lance and the resulting foam was again spent after 5 mins or so.

The verdict : not great on this level of soiling. Even after rinsing we were left with more grime than I would have liked and had to follow up with a TFR prewash.

My thoughts would be that I would probably need to mix the Demon Wash with some TFR, but that really would be uneconomical.

No, for the price, this is not a particularly effective or economical pre-wash. ​


----------



## danwel

Nice write up. Probably gonna be an expensive option to be fair


----------



## TopSport+

nice mate


----------



## srod

danwel said:


> Nice write up. Probably gonna be an expensive option to be fair


Yes, about £10 for 2 litres which is more expensive than many products I see online. Still, Halfords is usually only a quick dash away if one gets short of other products.

Be interesting to see if Asda or any of the other supermarkets will be selling it on occasion; perhaps on special offer and the like!


----------



## danwel

Yeah if the likes of Tesco or Asda get it then it might pear cheaper


----------



## Avanti

Thanks for the write up Srod, I intend to get some to try, my car has not been washed since before the snow, I don't expect this to contend with my usual stuff, but will still give it a go, as it may surprise me.


----------



## james_death

Nice one keep us posted dude...:thumb:

The Run off however could simply be that the grime is so fresh and damp as you say and as the foam runs under the sill there will be more there especially any fresh slush etc.

Look forward to seeing how it does on the more grimy backed on stuff... Thanks again for the thread...:thumb:


----------



## srod

Yes, interested to see how it copes with a good old mud-plugger!  The 5 minute dwell time was a little disappointing in a way, though perhaps I need to adjust my lance settings a little or add a bit more product into the mix. We'll see.


----------



## mr.t

Keep us posted.Would like to know how this compares to the big boys of snow foams like valet pro.The van does look nicely covered though .


----------



## cooter k

Cheers mate, looking forward to see how you get on with heavier soiled motors, keep us posted with photos aswell please :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Well purchased the 1 litre bottle this morning, you can tell it will foam up, as just the walk to the counter and the solution had developed plenty of suds , the guy infornt of me had purchashed the 2 litre bottle, which I notice has a connection direct to a hose feed, anyways the bottle says 50ml per bucket, hence the product was allowed 50ml per wash, eg 100ml plus 500ml water to do two cars, the vids below show in use

1st up the apply



Then the rinse off



As suspected it wouldn't deal with the road grease like my AK47 product



and finally a pic of the solution dwelling on my car










My summary is that it's not too bad at all, certainly performs like some already available products, up to 20 washes for £7.49, had I not read the label I would have used 100ml for the wash, but other than it creating a more dense foam, I doubt it would have had a greater noticable difference on the road grease, oh and yes the fragrance is very sweet.


----------



## srod

Yes think I had it foaming a bit thicker than that, but am looking forward to trying it on some real baked on gunk! 

How did you manage to hold the camera and the pw lance at the same time?


----------



## Avanti

srod said:


> Yes think I had it foaming a bit thicker than that, but am looking forward to trying it on some real baked on gunk!
> 
> How did you manage to hold the camera and the pw lance at the same time?


My mate held it for me, it was his car I was cleaning before mine, hence no vids when I was foaming my car, I don't think the product will hit the road grease as it doesn't contain sodium hydroxide, the tailgate on mine there was visible road grease after the rinse, where as with my other product, it just rinses away :thumb: But still pleased with this for 3 reasons, it is available over the counter, it's not a bad price and the other brands may bring out their own version


----------



## srod

I might consider mixing a little TFR with it!


----------



## putzie

i can see a market for it tbh , if you only need snow foam and buy some online time you then add postage it makes it not so cheap so unless your lucky enough to have a valeters suppliers local to you there is a market for this being sold at places like halfrauds and tesco ect! is certainly cheap enough to try once and if its any good ................


----------



## srod

Can now report the results of using Demon Wash Snow Foam Shampoo as a pre-wash on a heavily soiled vehicle.

No photos I'm afraid.

Again, used through the foam lance and the resulting foam was again spent after 5 mins or so.

The verdict : not great on this level of soiling. Even after rinsing we were left with more grime than I would have liked and had to follow up with a TFR prewash.

My thoughts would be that I would probably need to mix the Demon Wash with some TFR, but that really would be uneconomical.

No, for the price, this is not a particularly effective or economical pre-wash.


----------



## AndyKay

Just a heads up to say this stuff is on offer at Wilkinsons for only £4.49. Picked some up needing some change for a passport photo 

Careful - it scans in at £8.99 but has the sticker on at £4.49


----------



## mike41

AndyKay said:


> Just a heads up to say this stuff is on offer at Wilkinsons for only £4.49. Picked some up needing some change for a passport photo
> 
> Careful - it scans in at £8.99 but has the sticker on at £4.49


Is that for 1 or 2 litres?


----------



## AndyKay

2 litres


----------



## mike41

Pity Ive got 3 x 2 litres already or I'd be getting more at that price lol


----------

